# Mira Agility Training 3/20/08



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That was fun to watch!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great video.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a smart girl!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really enjoyed this video and watched it twice in a row. What a lovely working relationship you've created with your dog!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Great video, Mira is a very smart girl.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! She has been SO much fun to train, we both love every minute of it! I am glad everyone enjoyed it. 

Ok, now off to an agility trial with the big boys, wish me luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I really enjoyed the video! I have to compliment on your play use with her...it is just excellent! She seems to be having fun out there with you...and NOT running away! Haha...unlike grandma Maddie over here..haha! 

Good luck today with the boys!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

That was fun to watch! Good luck in training


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I really enjoyed the video! I have to compliment on your play use with her...it is just excellent! She seems to be having fun out there with you...and NOT running away! Haha...unlike grandma Maddie over here..haha!
> 
> Good luck today with the boys!


Thanks! Most of her training is play-training. I used a tug as a reward for lots of things including her recall. I look forward to seeing some Maddie videos!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job you guys. I'm very very impressed.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

There's Little Mira! Wow! She is doing Fantastic! Look at that Joy! I really Love watching your dogs work-play! Good Luck with the Big Guys!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I was looking at old posts, and found this one from over 3 years ago. I thought it was really cute seeing little Mira training when she was young. It is obvious she is having a good time! Now this little puppy has a MACH2!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They were awesome even way back then!

The title is the wrong year, right?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> They were awesome even way back then!
> 
> The title is the wrong year, right?


HAHA!! Yep! I was wondering about that, since I thought she was younger than my Rivet!

I think it is really cute how Mira kinda hops along on this video, kinda like "C'mon, this is fun, but can we go faster?!!".


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha! I never noticed the title was wrong! Pretty cute to go back and watch that. Funny, I can already think of so many things I would do different. I was totally slowing her down! You are always learning!


----------

